# Looking for a Flat Screen CRT Monitor 17' For 24x7 Usage



## quad master (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi All,

My Pc Configs (Very Old)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
P-III 450Mhz, Asus 440Bx Mobo, 256 MB SD Ram , Nvida Riva TNT 8MB GPU , Sound Blaster Live 5.1 

I am looking for a 17' CRT Flat Screen Monitor 

For Usage as follows
- 24x7 Usage
- Gaming.
- Watching my DVD Movies.

Please tell me the Model No.& Brand for the Monitor and Approx cost.

Format 
~~~~~
Brand Name:- 
Model No. :- 
Cost Approx:- 
Reason of recommendation:- 

Wating for ur replies.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2004)

Samsung SyncMaster 793MB

Fully flat, .20 dot pitch, 1025X768 @ 85 Hz enough for your eyes, really good looking model in design

For specs go here

Or best, U can go for a LCD monitor, for which I recomend the Smaung 173X 17"


----------



## theraven (Sep 17, 2004)

hehehe
thats where budget will come into play
u wont get a DECENT lcd for less that 25-30k
and ull get a 17" flat crt for anything between 7k-9k


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 17, 2004)

17'LG700E for 5.4k.
Very good performer.
But not flat crt i guess.
But it really compliments ur rather outdated configuration.


----------



## madman123 (Sep 20, 2004)

yep, i'm usin the samsung syncmaster for about a year now...no problems at all. It's the 763MB...it costs around 8900. rs.


----------



## id10t (Sep 20, 2004)

i would back gxsaurav
Brand Name:- Samsung
Model No. :- Syncmaster 793MB
Cost Approx:- 8100/- (10 days back price)
Reason of recommendation:- I got this monitor around 10 days back and I am in love with this thing. Absolutely flat CRT with 0.20mm Dot Pitch and a very good anti glare filter coating. Also it is black so your desktop will look even better 
Brightness and Contrast are great too.


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 21, 2004)

ya even i was recommend samsung syncmaster.. .awesome man..
oh haven`t bought it yet....
cause the black one wan`t available


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 21, 2004)

My vote for Sync Master...

I was lookin for 763MB, but unfortunatley, when i was buying mine MB series was not available. So went in for 763DFX....
763DFX is Fantastic, So i guess MB Series will be even better, Price diff is only some 300-500 bucks, So i recommend MB series Samsung Syncmaster


----------



## quad master (Sep 23, 2004)

well Samsung SyncMaster 793MB is the best i suppose.

I even saw the samsung site that monitor is impressive.

Sorry for late response i was out of city for a while.

Thanks guys for ur help.


----------

